
The Semiotics of “Rose Gold” - applecore
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/the-semiotics-of-rose-gold
======
krallja
So Apple is selling a pink iPhone, which has "cautionary indications for our
current moment...marked by overheated, precarious global economies;
injudicious, unsustainable disparities of wealth; and a metastatic consumer
culture."

I didn't know colors had that much effect on society.

~~~
theoh
Pink does have a particular set of meanings for people, and gold is
ostentatious. That's really all that's being claimed. It's like the assertion
that Hello Kitty can tell us something about Japanese society: hard to
disagree with.

~~~
Steko
May not be making claims but the author surely abuses confusion of an
ostentatious material and the color named after it, although Apple has done
the same by introducing a watch made of the material and a phone of the color
on the same day. Author also gets the history wrong -- rose gold peaked in the
early 19th century not the 20th -- in order to buttress the final point about
revolutions.

------
funkysquid
Is "Christina Warren, writing at Mashable," with no link, actually considered
an acceptable way to quote an author online? It's sort of attribution, but it
feels obfuscating.

The article they're referencing is here
[http://mashable.com/2015/09/10/iphone-6s-rose-gold-is-the-
ne...](http://mashable.com/2015/09/10/iphone-6s-rose-gold-is-the-new-
pink/#UCkJuaUB_Okb)

~~~
Kalium
It's perfectly acceptable in print. This article was probably written with
print in mind.

~~~
jessaustin
Except TFA is online, and the source is _only_ online. The New Yorker is a
grown-up capable organization; they could somehow handle linking to a _tweet_
two sentences before. (I don't have the print version so I can't say whether
the tweet URL/QR/etc is included in that.) SEO love would seem to have been
_the least_ they could have offered to little old Mashable for the helpful
lead-in quote.

------
f055
Did anyone find a "Sponsored" label somewhere around the article, or is it not
obligatory in the US?

